

Ask HN: How to get well designed ios app icon? - andrewtbham

How would you get a well designed ios app icon?<p>I have been googling for free libraries and can't find much.  Thinking about a 99 designs contest.
======
jefflinwood
I've used elance to get an ios app icon, and I actually lucked out and got a
designer who offered to do the splash screen as well. I was pretty happy with
the experience. Expect to pay anywhere between $100 and $300, and make it
clear that you want the icon in all the sizes you need - 512x512 all the way
down.

[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/userex...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/userexperience/conceptual/mobilehig/IconsImages/IconsImages.html)

If you need a reference for the icon and splash screen sizes.

For my next iOS app, I'm going to try to create an icon myself in Photoshop
using an iOS app icon toolkit. Check out this resource, but I haven't gotten
to using it yet myself: <http://www.iconresource.net/iOS/>

~~~
andrewtbham
i was thinking about getting all the icon sizes and was wondering... should
you ask for an original file that you can shrink down or blow up yourself?

~~~
jefflinwood
Do you mean the PSD files? You paid for them, so you should get them.

A really good icon designer will optimize the details for each different size,
but I think it depends how important that is to you, and how much you are
willing to spend.

------
nhangen
I know a guy that can do them for 250-300 bucks:

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/babysteps/id443281751?mt=8>

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/santa-strike/id408068783?mt=8>

Email in my profile if you'd like me to connect you.

------
marvinkennis
Hire a well skilled designer?

~~~
andrewtbham
can you recommend someone? rate info would be good too.

~~~
marvinkennis
You could look around the design communitites such as Forrst and Dribbble to
find someone whose design you like. I have no insights in their rates or your
budget though.

